# Syn-Flex, Anyone?



## jjgrinder (Feb 13, 2007)

Greetings All....

Like many seniors, my GSD Storm has been suffering with mild hip dysplasia and arthritis. Glucosamine seems to be working OK, but recently someone recommended a product call Syn-Flex. A Google search reveals information on a product that seems to highly recommended.

Does anyone have any knowledge about this product?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If you ever find out anything about this product could you please share it with us?

Thanks!!!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

here is one website for it:

http://www.synflexfordogs.com/

i have been looking for a supplement for my 2 older dogs, which show signs on and off of arthritis. i think this looks promising, but dont know if it is legit.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

I tried synflex for my old gal..I didn't see that it made any difference at all..after a couple bottles I stopped using it.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

kaylas mom,

have you tried any glucosamine supplements that you felt worked. ive been looking stronly at synflex, glycoflex, and nupro joint support. ive been using missing link plus, but i have not really noticed any changes for my oldest dog


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I tried Glycoflex 3 and it worked fine for Chama, who has pretty severe arthritis. I usually have my dogs on Springtime Inc.'s Joint Health or Longevity which are both good products, work well and the price is excellent. 

Right now I am giving Chama Joint Health and also Only Natural Pet's "Get Up and Go." I have noticed a huge difference with that. And I also give Ester C.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

We tried Syn-Flex with Ray and it didn't help him at all - I ended up donating what we had left -

We then tried Joint Care Plus from Drs. Foster and Smith and that seemed to help him a lot. It has MSM in it, which is similar to aspirin, so the vet told us to be careful not to give aspirin along with it. 

It looks like they've renamed it to Joint Care 2 and Joint Care 3 and they have an explanation on their website about what to use:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?N=2001&aid=1202


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I use Synflex for dogs and it works great. I double dose it though.


----------

